# Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess *UPDATE* Tschechien vorerst auch! *UPDATE2* Slowakei nun auch!



## JHD (4. Februar 2012)

Möglicherweise haben die länderübergreifenden Demonstrationen in *Polen* dazu beigetragen, das vorerst keine Ratifizierung des ACTA-Abkommens (Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement) seitens Polens stattfindet. Dazu äußerte sich der Ministerpräsident Donald Tusk damit, dass  die Sachlage nicht genug geklärt ist, ob Bürgerrechte verletzt würden, als auch, dass die Internetnutzer bisher nicht genug Gehör gefunden hätten. Eine Gültigkeit des Vertrages findet in Polen erst statt, wenn das Parlament (Sejm) und der Präsident unterzeichnen, was bisher nicht geschehen ist.

Quellen: 
Internet: Polen steigt aus ACTA-Abkommen aus | Digital | ZEIT ONLINE
Copyright: Polnische Regierung stoppt Acta-Ratifizierung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

 Video zu den polnischen Protesten


*Update*:

Auch in *Tschechien* scheint sich was zu tun. Auch hier (wie in Polen auch) ist der Ministerpräsident der Meinung, dass das bisherige Wissen nicht ausreiche und man in erster Line bestrebt sei, die Bürgerrechte zu schützen. Aber lest selbst!

Quelle: 
Urheberschutz: Tschechien verweigert Ratifizierung des Acta-Abkommens | Digital | ZEIT ONLINE


*Update 2*:

Auch in der *Slowkei* ist der Ratifizierungsprozess ausgesetzt! (_Dank an Softcooky_)

Quelle:
Polen, Tschechien und Slowakei setzen Ratifizierung von ACTA aus | Business | News | ZDNet.de

_So langsam scheinen die Bemühungen der Aktivisten zu fruchten. Hoffen wir, dass es sich wie ein Lauffeuer in Europa ausbreitet und wir in Deutschland am Samstag, den 11.02.2012 durch die Demonstrationen einen Teil dazu beitragen können, dass der Ratifizierungsprozess in Deutschland ebenfalls ausgesetzt wird!_ 


_Informationsvideo über Acta_:

Was ist Acta?


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Hmm da bin ich aber mal gespannt! 
Hört sich aber gut an


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Danke ihr netten Nachbarn 

Ich hoff mal das auf das Beste...


----------



## derP4computer (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Habe ich ja schon mal erwähnt:

Noch ist Polen nicht verloren, Solange wir leben. Was uns fremde Übermacht nahm, werden wir uns mit dem Säbel zurückholen.

Ich kann meine Wurzeln nicht unterdrücken.


----------



## Balthar (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Sehr schön, hoffen wir Demos am 11.02.2011 besiegeln den Untergang von ACTA


----------



## KonterSchock (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

na dann hoffen wir mal das es in deutschland und in der ganzen EU gestoppt wird, Acta NEIN danke!!!


----------



## Infernalracing (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Also die Polen haben meinen Respekt!

Da hoffen ich mal das auch Wir es Gebacken bekommen den Scheiß durch den Schräder zu Jagen!!!!!!​


----------



## WhackShit007 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

was soll man dazu noch sagen? sopa, acta u.s.w. ist alles mist! +alles über mir signed!


----------



## The_GTS (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Solange Polen und Deutschland nicht von ACTA betroffen sind, ist für mich alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Alex555 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

sehr schön, gut gemacht. 
Wenn ein Land nicht mitmacht fangen die anderen vielleicht an, die ACTA zu überdenken. 
NIEDER MIT DER ACTA!!!


----------



## Loki1978 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Also ich finde die Informationslage zu Acta ziemlich dünn. Finde kaum offiziele Statements. Nur diese Anti Acta Videos auf Youtube. Worum es eigentlich geht ,scheint keiner wirklich zu wissen ??
Die Diskussion in der Öffentlichkeit scheint mir zu sehr auf die Internetthematik festgefahren. Beim Schutz von geistigen Eigentum das ACTA offentsichtlich schützen soll , scheint auch hier vielmehr die Plagiats Thematik und die nicht Missachtung von Patenten gemeint zu sein. Folgenden Satz, der meine Theorie unterstützt habe ich in einem EU Dokument gefunden. 

" Auch das hochrangige Handelsgremium mit China trägt dazu bei, dass sich
 Vorschriften und Normen einander allmählich annähern. Darüber hinaus werden derzeit
 weitere Maßnahmen zur Verbesserung der Wirksamkeit des Systems zur Durchsetzung der
 Rechte am geistigen Eigentum (RGE) zum Schutz gegen Nachahmung ergriffen, und die
 Verhandlungen über das Übereinkommen zur Bekämpfung von Produkt- und Markenpiraterie
 (ACTA) sind mittlerweile recht weit gediehen"

*http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/policies/industrial-competitiveness/files/documents/comm_2009_678_de

Sofern hier irgendwer andere Quellen in Bezug auf ACTA hat, die das ganze mal seriös erklären , kann er das ja gerne mal posten. ( Ich meine damit ausdrücklich nicht anonymous videos oder ähnliches )


*


----------



## loltheripper (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Das sollte aufklären was acta ist:
ACTA und die USA - YouTube
ACTA ist undemokratisch - YouTube
ACTA und das Internet - YouTube
ACTA - Gegenmaßnahmen - YouTube


----------



## Loki1978 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Ja danke für die Links , aber ich hatte ja um seriöse Quelle gebeten ; ) Das erinnert mich mehr an die Sendung mit der Maus.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*



Loki1978 schrieb:


> Ja danke für die Links , aber ich hatte ja um seriöse Quelle gebeten ; ) Das erinnert mich mehr an die Sendung mit der Maus.


 Was ist an SemperVideo unseriös!? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## lunar19 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Gut so...in Deutschland solls gleich so weitergehn!!


----------



## Loki1978 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Unseriös ist es einfach im sofern das jeder das Video gemacht haben könnte und einfach mal sein Verständnis der Dinge darstellt. 
Da kann ich dir auch so ein Video hochladen und einfach mal behaupten das ist so....  Zum Teil bezieht er sich ja auch veraltete Informationen.
Das Three Strikes Law , Sperrung des Internetanschlusses bei mehrfachen Verstoßes sowie die  Verantwortung der Internet Provider ist ja zum Teil schon zurück genommen.

Bin aber jetzt endlich mal fündig geworden. Bei der verlinkten Studie im Auftrag des EU Parlaments wurde ACTA unter die Lupe genommen. Auf den Link wurde ich durch Wikipedia Thread Diskussions Teil aufmerksam . Im übrigen weise ich daruf hin das die Information lage offensichtlich so schlecht ist, das auf Wikipedia im Diskussion Thread mehrfach angeregt wurde den Artikel neu zu schreiben... 

http://www.laquadrature.net/files/INTA%20-%20ACTA%20assessment.pdf

Leider in Englisch. Ich leses mir mal durch in der Hoffnung endlich mal zu verstehen worum es bei dem ganzen wirklich geht.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*



Loki1978 schrieb:


> Unseriös ist es einfach im sofern das jeder das Video gemacht haben könnte und einfach mal sein Verständnis der Dinge darstellt.
> Da kann ich dir auch so ein Video hochladen und einfach mal behaupten das ist so....  Zum Teil bezieht er sich ja auch veraltete Informationen.
> Das Three Strikes Law , Sperrung des Internetanschlusses bei mehrfachen Verstoßes sowie die  Verantwortung der Internet Provider ist ja zum Teil schon zurück genommen.
> 
> ...


 
Siehst du, in Englisch. Ein abkommen in der EU muss in jeder Sprache der EU vorliegen. Tut es nicht. Verstößt damit schon gegen Grundsätze der EU. Es muss auch so geschrieben sein, das jeder Durchschnittsbürger es verstehen kann und den Sachverhalt nachvollziehen muss.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Februar 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss auch so geschrieben sein, das jeder Durchschnittsbürger es verstehen kann und den Sachverhalt nachvollziehen muss.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Sollte dem nicht so sein fände ich es super, wenn du da mal einen Link zu der entsprechenden Verordnung posten könntest.


----------



## Loki1978 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Das ist eine Studie zu dem Abkommen und nicht das Abkommen selbst....
Bei der schlechten Informationenverbreitung zum Thema ACTA ,würde es micht nicht wundern wenn die deutsche Version auf Seite 250 bei google zu finden ist...


----------



## Jagiełło (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Wer sich für die Hintergründe in Polen zu dem Thema interessiert kann das hier mal lesen...

Infoseite-Polen » Blog Archive » Jugendprotest hat die politischen Parteien überrascht 
Infoseite-Polen » Blog Archive » ACTA soll jetzt kontrovers diskutiert werden 
Infoseite-Polen » Blog Archive » US-Botschaft verlangt Bericht über Sejm-Arbeit 
Infoseite-Polen » Blog Archive » ACTA – Protestdemonstrationen in vielen Städten 

Meinung: Natürlich ist es positiv, dass sich in diesem Fall eine Diskussionskultur zu etablieren scheint (Link Nr.2), aber Tusk geht es letztendlich darum, Zeit zu gewinnen. Pariphiert, d.h. diplomatisch unterzeichnet, ist das ganze auch schon (siehe letzte Quelle). Nur die Ratifizierung steht noch aus, das Sejm wird nochmal abstimmen, das ist sicher (man beachte Link Nr.3). Und da würde es mich kaum wundern wenn genug Abgeordnete von SLD (polnische Sozialdemokraten, etwa sowas wie die Schröder-SPD) und Palikotbewegung (liberal, aber eigentlich sehr regierungsnah) auf die Linie der Regierung einschwenken. 

Die Texte oben basieren laut Autor übrigens auf mehreren polnischen Quellen. Was zeigt, dass man dort manches etwas anders sieht, wenn man mal die (schlechte) Polenberichterstattung aus Glotze und anderen "Leitmedien" im Hinterkopf behält.


----------



## BlackCalive (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Hier mal eine Erklärung damit wirklich jeder versteht was ACTA wirklich ist :

http://youtu.be/C5Z47JEtITo (*Anonymous - Was ist ACTA [german] )*




Kader Arif, Berichterstatter für ACTA im Europäischen Parlament, ist von seinem Amt mit folgenden Worten zurückgetreten:
https://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/ACTA_rapporteur_denounces_ACTA_masquerade#D...


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Da es keine offizielle Veröffentlichung der ACTA gab, wird es auch keine "seriösen" Quellen geben.
Niemand scheint Interesse zu haben der Bevölkerung mitzuteilen was mit ACTA beschlossen wird. Die ist Grund genug es abzulehnen.

Ja, es gibt wohl so eine Regelung, bezüglich der Sprachen.


----------



## Rivaldo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Das so ein schwammig formulierter ACTA-Entwurf überhaupt schon so weit gekommen ist ging höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit rechten Dingen zu. Warum sonst sollten die federführenden Kräfte hinter ACTA fast alles im Geheimen erledigen? Warum sonst ist wohl 
Kader Arif, Berichterstatter für ACTA im Europäischen Parlament mit seinem klaren Statement zurückgetreten?

Eine der wichtigsten Aufgaben von ACTA sollte es sein asiatischen Firmen das Kopieren von europäischen Konstruktionen, Patenten, Erfindungen, usw. zu erschweren. Genau dies ist aber nicht der Fall:
(Auszug von ORF.at)
"Gegen bekannte Tatbestände, die gerade Unternehmen exportorientierter  Länder wie Österreich schädigen, hilft ACTA überhaupt nichts. Wenn etwa  die Produkte eines hochspezialisierten Maschinenbauunternehmens aus  Österreich in China nachgebaut werden, dann lässt sich auch weiterhin  nur in China dagegen vorgehen. Ebenso wird sich durch ACTA nicht  verhindern lassen, dass die chinesische Firma diese von österreichischen  Ingenieuren entwickelten Spezialmaschinen nach Russland exportiert."

Wozu, fragt sich der Durchschnittsbürger, soll also dieser im Geheimen verhandelte ACTA-Vertrag also gut sein? Um uns alle Freiheiten die nun zwei Jahrzehnte das Internet regelrecht definiert haben wegzunehmen, zum Wohle der dubiosen ACTA-Befürworter?
Ich hoffe den ACTA Betreibern wird hier früher oder später eine rechtliche Ungereimtheit nachgewiesen die ihnen das Wasser und den politischen Boden abgräbt.


----------



## Scarvik (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*



Rivaldo schrieb:


> Das so ein schwammig formulierter ACTA-Entwurf überhaupt schon so weit gekommen ist ging höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit rechten Dingen zu. Warum sonst sollten die federführenden Kräfte hinter ACTA fast alles im Geheimen erledigen? Warum sonst ist wohl
> Kader Arif, Berichterstatter für ACTA im Europäischen Parlament mit seinem klaren Statement zurückgetreten?
> 
> Eine der wichtigsten Aufgaben von ACTA sollte es sein asiatischen Firmen das Kopieren von europäischen Konstruktionen, Patenten, Erfindungen, usw. zu erschweren. Genau dies ist aber nicht der Fall:
> ...



Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen außer ich hoffe wirklich das du Recht hast mit deinem letzen Satz


----------



## Loki1978 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

ACTA hat eindeutig ein Transparenz Problem. Vielleicht hat man sich bei dem delikaten Thema gedacht ,wir doktern mal rum und wenn’s fertig ist präsentieren wir es.
Die Diskussionen die rund um ACTA entstanden sind basieren wohl zum einen auf einen frühen Entwurf von 2008 der bei Wikileaks sowie aus geleakten Vorschlägen ...
Hab mich gestern ausgiebiger mit dem Thema beschäftigt um zu verstehen worum es bei der Sache geht. Das war gar nicht so einfach. Heute bin ich endlich mal fündig geworden und habe eine vernünftige Quelle gefunden.Werft einfach mal einen Blick auf die englische Wikipedia Seite.Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  Denke, da ist eine ganz gute Zusammenfassung zu dem Thema. Die deutsche Version ist hier leider Müll, im Diskussion Thread steht klar , der Artikel ist nicht neutral gehalten und basiert auf veralteten Informationen. Die Anonymus Videos sowie Semper Videos sind zwar irgendwo nett, da Sie versuchen auf das Thema aufmerksam zu machen, aber im Grunde genommen schüren sie Panik und sind deshalb nicht produktiv.


----------



## Loki1978 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

_Eine der wichtigsten Aufgaben von ACTA sollte es sein asiatischen Firmen das Kopieren von europäischen Konstruktionen, Patenten, Erfindungen, usw. zu erschweren. Genau dies ist aber nicht der Fall:
(Auszug von ORF.at)
"Gegen bekannte Tatbestände, die gerade Unternehmen exportorientierter Länder wie Österreich schädigen, hilft ACTA überhaupt nichts. Wenn etwa die Produkte eines hochspezialisierten Maschinenbauunternehmens aus Österreich in China nachgebaut werden, dann lässt sich auch weiterhin nur in China dagegen vorgehen. Ebenso wird sich durch ACTA nicht verhindern lassen, dass die chinesische Firma diese von österreichischen Ingenieuren entwickelten Spezialmaschinen nach Russland exportiert."
_
Es geht ja erstmal darum das die Industriestaaten gemeinsam einen Nenner finden. Schwellenländer wie Indien , China und Brasilien sind absichtlich nicht eingeladen worden,
da sie in der Vergangenheit immer blockiert haben. Ist ja auch klar, sie kopieren fleißig und verfolgen verstöße zu lachs .
Aber glaub mal ja nicht das die sich ewig davor drücken können . Steht das Abkommen erwartet man sicher auch, dass die drei früher oder später beitreten .
ACTA enthält im übrigen auch Klauseln wie mit Drittstaaten umzugehen ist.


----------



## Rivaldo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Danke für den englischen Wiki-Tipp für ACTA Loki1978, dann kann ich mich auch mal genauer kundig machen.

Ach ja, bevor ich's vergesse: Danke Polen für die vorbildliche Verhaltensweise. Dickes Plus für Polen.


----------



## Flippus (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

Ich hab mal ne Anti-ACTA Gruppe aufgemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/551-anti-acta.html

Wenn ich mehr Zeit hab schreib ich noch ein bisschen mehr in die Gruppen-Beschreibung!


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess*

STOPP ACTA ! - YouTube!

Hier mal eine kleine Erklärung. (Und ja, theorigin.de hat mitgewirkt - aber ich finde die Erklärung persönlich sehr gut.)


----------



## DJTuning (7. Februar 2012)

Jo Polen an die Front! Weg mit ACTA 11.02.2012 Schwerin


----------



## Softcooky (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess *UPDATE* Tschechien vorerst auch!*

Das Zitat der slowenischen Botschafterin in Japan, aus dem englischsprachigen Wiki, könnten
wohl die Meisten Parlamentarier unterschreiben: ""I signed ACTA out of civic carelessness, because I did not pay enough attention '..' " .
Äußerst bedenklich finde ich übrigens auch die fast vollständige Abwesenheit einer Berichterstattung 
im Fernsehen. Womit die fehlende Transparenz bei dem Thema nahtlos fortgesetzt wird.
(Übrigens kam das Ganze ja erst durch ein Leak ans Tageslicht - sonst wären wir wohl gleich vor 
vollendete Tatsachen gestellt worden).

Informative Links, die ich noch gefunden habe:
Was ist eigentlich dieses ACTA? « FICKO
FAQ: Das ACTA-Abkommen | tagesschau.de
Urheberrecht: "Acta könnte zu größerer Überwachung der Nutzer führen" | Digital | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Softcooky (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polen stoppt den ACTA-Ratifizierungsprozess *UPDATE* Tschechien vorerst auch!*

Die Slowakei hat die Ratifizierung nun auch ausgesetzt 

Polen, Tschechien und Slowakei setzen Ratifizierung von ACTA aus | Business | News | ZDNet.de


----------

